# American Idol 2012 Finale



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG. I had to start this thread if only to say... If your pants have already split at the seams, you probably shouldn't be wearing them on national television.

Fantassia was wearing the most hideous outfit I've seen in quite some time. She and Joshua simply destroyed a song by one of my favorite performers of all time.

That was ridiculously bad, but I now know why they compare him to her at times.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

Chaka Khan's unitard was equally as bad.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I never understood the love for Fantasia. Whenever I heard her sing I instantly hit the mute button.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Spoilers are at votefortheworst.com, including the result.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

Does Rhianna ever sing? She did this same lip syncing routine on SNL a few weeks ago.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

sptnut said:


> Chaka Khan's unitard was equally as bad.


Agreed. I didn't want to post two negative posts in a row, so I skipped critiquing her clothes choice.

But now here I go again...

Most of the top 6 girls looked pretty horrid when they sang their medley with Chaka. The dresses just weren't flattering on any but the tiny girls.

WTF is Jennifer Lopez wearing? That drop crotch is extremely weird looking. When she spins around, you see that it fits in her butt though. Some really weird fashion choices on this show...

I guess the only good thing I have to say about any outfits is that Reba looked pretty good (even if the outfit was a bit young for her - she can still pull it off as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

We were going to flip out if Whitney came out after Jessica sang her song..... Would have been creepy!!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Jolt said:


> We were going to flip out if Whitney came out after Jessica sang her song..... Would have been creepy!!


LOL

I was thinking the same thing. Then I thought maybe Dolly would accompany her. Was surprised that she had a solo.

I have something nice to say again... Hollie and Jordin were both dressed spectacularly well during their performance. I also enjoyed the song.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

MNoelH said:


> LOL
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Then I thought maybe Dolly would accompany her. Was surprised that she had a solo.
> 
> I have something nice to say again... Hollie and Jordin were both dressed spectacularly well during their performance. I also enjoyed the song.


I saw Jordin Sparks in concert last summer. She is fantastic live.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

The sad thing is someone actually told Chaka Kahn and Fantasia that they looked good...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh wow... horrendous.. the faces she made during that song..


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

What is with the exaggerated facial expressions... and those are some huge chompers!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I cant remember the names of most of the top ten except Shannon (for being tall), HeeJun (for being weird), and DeAndre (for the hair and the bad falsetto).


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Jennifer Hudson looked like a stark raving mad lunatic singing that song with Jessica (she was dressed nice though ). She looked really different to me though - much older that I thought she should.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

MNoelH said:


> Jennifer Hudson looked like a stark raving mad lunatic singing that song with Jessica (she was dressed nice though ). She looked really different to me though - much older that I thought she should.


That's probably because it was Jennifer Holiday.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

Best part of this show tonight has been Aerosmith....hands down!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

snowjay said:


> That's probably because it was Jennifer Holiday.


Oh... that makes sense.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

sptnut said:


> Best part of this show tonight has been Aerosmith....hands down!


I thought for sure Elise would have sung with them. Too bad that didn't happen for her.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

sptnut said:


> Best part of this show tonight has been Aerosmith....hands down!


Agreed. They should have opened, announced the winner and saved us all 2hrs of our lives.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh, Christ, another awkward duet...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Dial Idol nails the winner again..


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MNoelH said:


> OMG. If your pants have already split at the seams, you probably shouldn't be wearing them on national television.


whose pants split?

i think that may have been the most anti-climatic win of american idol ever.

and since when do they have a trophy?

and good thing they had the marching band standing by...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Reba and Skylar looked like siblings.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> whose pants split?
> 
> i think that may have been the most anti-climatic win of american idol ever.
> 
> and since when do they have a trophy?


Fantasia... her pants had the appearance that they had split the seams down the side of her legs. (I realize they were not split... they were designed that way, but looked atrocious.)


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

MNoelH said:


> Fantasia... her pants had the appearance that they had split the seams down the side of her legs. (I realize they were not split... they were designed that way, but looked atrocious.)


Yeah nothing like cellulite poking out the sides!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MNoelH said:


> Fantasia... her pants had the appearance that they had split the seams down the side of her legs. (I realize they were not split... they were designed that way, but looked atrocious.)


oh LOL I thought someone's pants actually split and i missed it 

but how could you even see her pants with that Cher wig she had on?


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Watched last nights show in 15 minutes and skipped to the last 7 minutes of this one. That's how you do it dog!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh wow... horrendous.. the faces she made during that song..


+1!!!!!!!!!!  WTF!??


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, I actually took notes because I didn't want to forget my first impression of anything:

-Phillip and John Fogerty - amazing. Perfect pairing.
-Joshua and Fantasia - SCARY! I was mesmerized by how awful her outfit was, I barely paid attention to the singing. Whomever allowed her to go out on stage in front of millions of people wearing that outfit should be shot.
-Chaka Khan - she is just SO awesome. Her outfit did not do her any favors, but the woman is 60 years old. Fantasia is 28!!!
-Reba and Skylar - sounded great together. I can totally see Skylar fitting that Reba mold (I am admittedly a big Reba fan and own most of her music). And they really do look alike!!!
-Neil Diamond - nice that he made an appearance, but based on his vocals it's time to retire.
-Holly and Jordan - the end of that song was a shreikfest. Not good. Farewell Holly. I will miss your cute outfits, but not you.
-Jennifer Holliday and Jessica - great performance. Jennifer is AMAZING. I saw her on Broadway during the original run of Dreamgirls. She was incredible and brought the house down.
-Aerosmith - Steven Tyler. Joe Perry. Need I say more???
-And Phillip breaking down in the middle of his victory song? So cute.

That's all, folks!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

How long until Phillip gets the much needed surgery his doctors have been urging? I'll 1 week from now tops.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> How long until Phillip gets the much needed surgery his doctors have been urging? I'll 1 week from now tops.


I am guessing sooner. I would think before the holiday weekend - maybe Friday? From what I understand, it is kidney stone surgery. My friend just recently went through this. It required an overnight stay in the hospital, then bed rest for a week before returning to work.

If he is going to do that summer tour, he should have it done asap...


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Omg A Guitar-playing White Dude Won


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought the marriage proposal went on too long. It was a stretch to even remember those two.

I never noticed a trophy before, either.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I cant remember the names of most of the top ten except Shannon (for being tall), HeeJun (for being weird), and DeAndre (for the hair and the bad falsetto).


I've tried watching this semi-live twice and both times I got the rejects singing group numbers. I just can't watch that stuff. And I'm the same way: I get pretty invested in the show while watching, but it's amazing how quickly I forget these people. It took me forever to remember Elise, who made it pretty far.

I may wait a day or so to watch the rest. I already know who won. I won't comment much until I actually watch it but I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I caught some of it while my wife and daughters were watching. I haven't been a regular Idol watcher in several years.

That said, is the lip-syncing that common on there? I know I've seen some people sing live on there. Obviously Aerosmith did tonight and so did Fogerty. But, J-Lo andat other girl who was on SNL a few weeks ago? They were lip-synching, weren't they?


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I am guessing sooner. I would think before the holiday weekend - maybe Friday? From what I understand, it is kidney stone surgery. My friend just recently went through this. It required an overnight stay in the hospital, then bed rest for a week before returning to work.
> 
> If he is going to do that summer tour, he should have it done asap...


you could be back from lithotripsy in a day or 2.

I had it about 8 years ago on a Friday and while it felt like I'd gotten punched in the side about 100 times, I was fine the next day and was able to go back to work the following Monday.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Pretty lame finale for the most part, aside from Aerosmith kicking ass!

No surprise on the winner, I bet he won by a landslide.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

sptnut said:


> Chaka Khan's unitard was equally as bad.


When did camel toe become cool?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

lambertman said:


> Omg A Guitar-playing White Dude Won


Shocker.

Is it too early to go out on a limb and predict A Guitar-playing White Dude will win next year too?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

A WINNING STREAK!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

New game show: Anyone who can correctly identify those five dudes gets a million dollars.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

OK, I watched most of it. Usually, as corny as these finales are, there are one or two performances that stand out. Not so much this time. Jessica was great with Jennifer Holiday, but Jennifer freaked me out a little. I've never seen her perform before. Does she have some sort of medical condition? If so, I won't make fun of her. I still think Jessica is great, but I had already come to terms with her finishing second, as I think she had as well.

Speaking of making fun of people, my first thought when I saw Fantasia was "Godzilla!" Her body shape combined with that reptilian bodysuit...and her performance was a hot mess.

Aerosmith rocked the house.

I would buy stock in Jordin Sparks if that were possible. She's very talented, very beautiful and still very young, even though it seems like she won Idol 10 years ago. 

I'm happy for Phil. I was kinda hoping he'd do the full version of "Thriller" that he played during his audition, but maybe that will be on his album.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> A WINNING STREAK!





tivoboyjr said:


> New game show: Anyone who can correctly identify those five dudes gets a million dollars.


It's either sad or telling that I can.... and wanted each one to win that year, except last year because I don't like country.
David Cook, Kris Allen, Lee DeWyze, Scotty McCreery, P2!
I probably butchered Lee and Scotty's last name because I didn't look them up.

Anyhow, I fell asleep at 7:30 last night so I missed it all but I had to get on here and see who won and thoughts on it before work!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> New game show: Anyone who can correctly identify those five dudes gets a million dollars.


I remember Scotty because he does country and has huge ears, plus it was recent. And David Cook because his hometown of Blue Springs just outside of Kansas City has a "Home of American Idol David Cook" sign on I-70.

I dont know any of their albums or songs _at all_.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> I remember Scotty because he does country and has huge ears, plus it was recent. And David Cook because his hometown of Blue Springs just outside of Kansas City has a "Home of American Idol David Cook" sign on I-70.
> 
> I don't know any of their albums or songs _at all_.


David Cook had a few songs that I liked on his first album. His main songs that I know were "Leave the Light On" and "Come Back To Me". His second album I haven't heard much about and haven't listened to so I can't say much about that.

Kris Allen continues to release good music and has a new album out now. He's smaller scale but still doing well, I think. He remade a few on his first album like "Heartless" that he performed on Idol. His "Live Like We're Dying" was a pretty big hit I think. Also "I Need To Know" was released on that same album. His new song is called "Vision of Love" and is pretty good but I haven't heard it but a couple times. I follow Kris on Twitter too.

Lee go dropped by his label I think as I don't know a single song he's released. I don't know about Scotty post Idol either.

(yes, I'm at work bored already waiting on the cafeteria to open so I can get breakfast hee)


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> (...)
> 
> Lee go dropped by his label I think as I don't know a single song he's released. I don't know about Scotty post Idol either.
> 
> (...)


Wikipedia confirms he was dropped in October 2011.

ETA - Equally bored, I Guess. Although I don't have a cafetaria that will open 

T


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> It's either sad or telling that I can...


Well at least I'm in good company because I knew them all as well. DC is still by far my favorite. Looking forward to what P2 comes out with though.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I LOVE Jennifer Holiday!!!
I think I just enjoy OTT performances.

If you noticed, Jessica started out that duet singing as Jessica Sanchez but over the course of the song she began to mimic Jennifer.
By the end of the song Jessica had morphed into mini Jennifer- she couldn't help herself.
It was a bit bizarre to watch.

From what I have read Phillip is going into surgery as soon as the immediate news cycle is over.
I don't think what he is having done is as simple as a lithotripsy because these is some question about him missing the first couple of tour dates and that doesn't start until early July.

I don't think Aerosmith was lip syncing.
Definitely Rhianna and JLo (can't remember everyone else) but I think Steven sounded very rough and there's no way that wasn't live.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Loved Aerosmith... wish they had played more songs.

We also laughed because of Jennifer Holliday... her facial expressions were great.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

When you can sing like that you get to make any facial expression you damn well please!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> When you can sing like that you get to make any facial expression you damn well please!


Hells YES!


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

MNoelH said:


> Fantassia was wearing the most hideous outfit I've seen in quite some time. She and Joshua simply destroyed a song by one of my favorite performers of all time.


Joshua sounded good as he usually does, but Fantasia sounded awful. I didn't understand how she won her season with her nasally voice, and last night her screeching made me say "I can't believe it's possible, but she singes worse now than when she won". Maybe the horrible outfit was to distract people from her horrible singing.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Omg A Guitar-playing White Dude Won


Maybe because he was more entertaining than Jessica.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> Joshua sounded good as he usually does, but Fantasia sounded awful. I didn't understand how she won her season with her nasally voice, and last night her screeching made me say "I can't believe it's possible, but she singes worse now than when she won". Maybe the horrible outfit was to distract people from her horrible singing.


All Joshua does is scream. When he tries to sing with emotion he falters badly.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

crazywater said:


> *All Joshua does is scream. * When he tries to sing with emotion he falters badly.


Hyperbole like this is why the "____ only screams" meme is not taken seriously.

He is not to your taste. You find him overwrought. You dislike the style. 
But screaming is not all he does 

I say they need to put 24 WGWG's in the Top 24 next year.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> I say they need to put 24 WGWG's in the Top 24 next year.


Maybe they should give all the WGWGs a handicap of some sort. Like in golf; I don't mean they have to sing in wheelchairs.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

No handicap needed - just serious competition!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> I LOVE Jennifer Holiday!!!
> I think I just enjoy OTT performances.
> 
> If you noticed, Jessica started out that duet singing as Jessica Sanchez but over the course of the song she began to mimic Jennifer.
> ...


You know, I was actually keeping my eye out for this after your comment a couple of weeks ago about Jessica being a very gifted mimic-- and YOU'RE RIGHT!! She totally started aping Jennifer's vocalizations. Not that it wasn't fantastic, because it still was. That was one of the singularly most entertaining things I've seen on Idol in a while.

On a related note, I cannot BELIEVE that people are making fun of Jennifer Holliday's weird faces after an entire season of Phil Philips's "I just ate a rancid piece of meat" and "I just stepped on an electrified skunk" faces and body contortions.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Ha! I totally forgot about Lee Dewwize (or however you spell it). Man - season 9 was a STINKER:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mostman said:


> Ha! I totally forgot about Lee Dewwize (or however you spell it). Man - season 9 was a STINKER:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


HAHAHA!! Poor Lee. Even William Hung outsold him.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that the lyrics were on the monitors during Aerosmith's new song? I guess Steven Tyler didn't want to forget the lyrics on live national TV. Then during "Walk This Way" The monitors were showing a big countdown so that the band wouldn't run over. I didn't notice either of these things with any of the other performances, although I did FF through a good portion of the others.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I can't beleive Ace added a product placement in his proposal. Shameless!!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

David Platt said:


> On a related note, I cannot BELIEVE that people are making fun of Jennifer Holliday's weird faces after an entire season of Phil Philips's "I just ate a rancid piece of meat" and "I just stepped on an electrified skunk" faces and body contortions.


Why not? If they made fun of P2, then of course they'd make fun of JH. Her faces were very bizarre. For a few minutes I was wondering if she was doing it on purpose just to weird people out, but then I realized she was serious. Sometimes it looked as if she was angry at Jessica for trying to steal her spotlight and was trying to scare her off the stage.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I LOVE Jennifer Holiday!!!
> I think I just enjoy OTT performances.
> 
> If you noticed, Jessica started out that duet singing as Jessica Sanchez but over the course of the song she began to mimic Jennifer.
> ...


I thought it was pretty cool. It shows that Jessica will be great on Broadway one day.



MNoelH said:


> Jennifer Hudson looked like a stark raving mad lunatic singing that song with Jessica (she was dressed nice though ). She looked really different to me though - much older that I thought she should.


You're not serious right?



Kamakzie said:


> Dial Idol nails the winner again..


Who needs Dial Idol when you have Johnny Dancing to predict the winner and runner up after the first live show?



Jesda said:


> Reba and Skylar looked like siblings.


Yeah, if Skylar was the Joker on Batman. One too many facelifts for Reba forces her face into a creepy smile.



crazywater said:


> Maybe because he was more entertaining than Jessica.


And most serial texters are young white girls who love a cute guy and his guitar.



crazywater said:


> All Joshua does is scream. When he tries to sing with emotion he falters badly.


Back when I was a teen my parents would say why do you listen to that rock and roll, all they do is scream...

Bahhh stay of my lawn!



mostman said:


> Ha! I totally forgot about Lee Dewwize (or however you spell it). Man - season 9 was a STINKER:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


That season tried to bring in a lot of singer song writer artists and had a few of my favorites who got kicked off way to soon:
Lilly Scott
Siobhan Magnus
Didi Benami
Alex Lambert

====================
And my personal favorite quote from last week:



photoshopgrl said:


> I'm gonna quote this so I can laugh when you're wrong.


Crickets.....

See you all in next year's AI threads!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Did anyone else notice that the lyrics were on the monitors during Aerosmith's new song? I guess Steven Tyler didn't want to forget the lyrics on live national TV. Then during "Walk This Way" The monitors were showing a big countdown so that the band wouldn't run over. I didn't notice either of these things with any of the other performances, although I did FF through a good portion of the others.


J-Lo lip-synched. I'd bet the farm on it, if I were a betting man. And if I had a farm.



JFriday said:


> I can't beleive Ace added a product placement in his proposal. Shameless!!


They've already "conquered Broadway," and now they are probably desperate for their own reality show. A product placement is a small price to pay to get on national TV for the most drawn out proposal ever (to maximize air-time, no doubt).



KyleLC said:


> Why not? If they made fun of P2, then of course they'd make fun of JH. Her faces were very bizarre. For a few minutes I was wondering if she was doing it on purpose just to weird people out, but then I realized she was serious. Sometimes it looked as if she was angry at Jessica for trying to steal her spotlight.


I think Jennifer has Bell's palsy or something.



Johnny Dancing said:


> I thought it was pretty cool. It shows that Jessica will be great on Broadway one day.


Jessica will not be on Broadway. She'll be making albums and doing concerts. She is not the theatrical type. Worst case for her is being a huge seller in the Filipino market, and I think she'll do a lot better than that.



Johnny Dancing said:


> That season tried to bring in a lot of singer song writer artists and had a few of my favorites who got kicked off way to soon:
> Lilly Scott
> Siobhan Magnus
> Didi Benami
> Alex Lambert


I really liked Siobhan. I thought she had a much better shot at making it than Dewyze.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

mostman said:


> Ha! I totally forgot about Lee Dewwize (or however you spell it). Man - season 9 was a STINKER:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


There was some good talent on that season. I loved Crystal Bowersox.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Maui said:


> There was some good talent on that season. I loved Crystal Bowersox.


Measuring by who won - it was bad. Crystal was good though. And, as always, the people in fifth or sixth place are often robbed.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

garycarnay02 said:


> Chaka Khan can be no more dead meat


I have no idea what you're trying to say here.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> Why not? If they made fun of P2, then of course they'd make fun of JH. Her faces were very bizarre. For a few minutes I was wondering if she was doing it on purpose just to weird people out, but then I realized she was serious. Sometimes it looked as if she was angry at Jessica for trying to steal her spotlight and was trying to scare her off the stage.


I never really noticed anybody making fun of Phil's faces or body tics.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I never really noticed anybody making fun of Phil's faces or body tics.


A lot of people compare them to what Dave Matthews does. Not sure if that's making fun of him, though.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

crazywater said:


> All Joshua does is scream. When he tries to sing with emotion he falters badly.


Sining loudly is not the same as "screaming". He sang with emotion very well. Some of his performances in the style of James Brown or Little Richard were completely amazing. Even though he sang excellent, I think the style of music he sang was too old for the AI audience and that is why he got voted off. But saying "all he does is scream" is not accurate.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I never really noticed anybody making fun of Phil's faces or body tics.


There were several comments about them.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Sining loudly is not the same as "screaming". He sang with emotion very well. Some of his performances in the style of James Brown or Little Richard were completely amazing. Even though he sang excellent, I think the style of music he sang was too old for the AI audience and that is why he got voted off. But saying "all he does is scream" is not accurate.


There's something about the tone of Joshua's voice that can be grating. Maybe it's not "screaming" but I understand the complaints. Fantasia's voice is that x100.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> There's something about the tone of Joshua's voice that can be grating.


Even though I don't find it grating, I can understand how people hear it that way...because I feel the same way about Philip's voice.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

David Platt said:


> I have no idea what you're trying to say here.


Isn't it obvious, David? He's saying "I need a few more posts before I can spam with links"!!!!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I guess next year the females should just forget about trying out for the show. The WGWG will be the winner.
I still think the producers rigged the voting. They gave Jess an original song to sing that wasn't her style. Even Randy pointed that out. They gave Phil a song that was a perfect match to his voice and style. That alone is what I think rigged the votes in his favour. I don't see Phil selling a lot of albums. I do see a great future for Jessica.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I don't know if anybody else caught it, but when responding to the judges' criticism about the last song, Jessica said she wanted to *pick* a song that would fit her. I wonder if that was a slip-up, or if there still is some degree of choice? Maybe they're given three or four songs to choose from and that was the best of the worst, so to speak.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> I guess next year the females should just forget about trying out for the show. The WGWG will be the winner.
> I still think the producers rigged the voting. They gave Jess an original song to sing that wasn't her style. Even Randy pointed that out. They gave Phil a song that was a perfect match to his voice and style. That alone is what I think rigged the votes in his favour. I don't see Phil selling a lot of albums. I do see a great future for Jessica.


No voter changed how they were going to vote after hearing the final two sing the last time. The final performance show had nothing to do with who won.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Johnny Dancing said:


> And my personal favorite quote from last week:
> 
> 
> photoshopgrl said:
> ...


Drats!!



tivoboyjr said:


> A lot of people compare them to what Dave Matthews does. Not sure if that's making fun of him, though.


Because making fun of Dave Matthews would make me reach through the screen and cut a *****.



SNJpage1 said:


> I guess next year the females should just forget about trying out for the show. The WGWG will be the winner.


And this is exactly why I know the "fix is in!" post is BS because there's no way they want this to continue. If anything the fix will be in to make sure all the girls that make the top 24 are far better than any of the guys next year. That's really the only thing they can do unless they start rigging votes.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

According to a news bit on AOL Phillip had 8 surgeries for kidney stones since the competition started. He has to have one more that will lay him up for about 3 weeks. From the way it sounded he may be in the hospital right now having it.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Dave Matthews is a terrible vocalist, great musician. Phil is a better vocalist and a very good musician. Phil will do well IF he avoids being "handled" by those 19E/Interscope vultures.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

JFriday said:


> I can't beleive Ace added a product placement in his proposal. Shameless!!


I laughed at the plug and very rehersed moment. Wouldn't be surprised to find out it was part of dress rehearsal.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> And this is exactly why I know the "fix is in!" post is BS because there's no way they want this to continue. If anything the fix will be in to make sure all the girls that make the top 24 are far better than any of the guys next year. That's really the only thing they can do unless they start rigging votes.


Why would they decide that now? It's now been 5 years in a row. The judges have some sway but not enough to reverse the trend. If they could change the trend then Joshua would have won.

And looking at the top 24 this year, I already thought the girls group was much, much stronger than the guys.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Never underestimate the power of the teeny bopper vote.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> Dave Matthews is a terrible vocalist, great musician. Phil is a better vocalist and a very good musician. Phil will do well IF he avoids being "handled" by those 19E/Interscope vultures.


I can agree Dave isn't the greatest vocalist but his voice is unique and when he's on, he's really on. Add that with him being a fantastic musician, performer and damn charismatic on stage and yeah. 
Phillip is a better vocalist now but he hasn't been touring non stop every year for 20+ years. I think Dave at 21 and Phillip are pretty comparable in the talent department. Another reason I love Phillip so much. He's like my future Dave replacement when Dave can no longer do this.... that is, like you said, if Phillip doesn't let 19 handle him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> I still think the producers rigged the voting. They gave Jess an original song to sing that wasn't her style. Even Randy pointed that out. They gave Phil a song that was a perfect match to his voice and style. That alone is what I think rigged the votes in his favour.





David Platt said:


> I don't know if anybody else caught it, but when responding to the judges' criticism about the last song, Jessica said she wanted to *pick* a song that would fit her. I wonder if that was a slip-up, or if there still is some degree of choice? Maybe they're given three or four songs to choose from and that was the best of the worst, so to speak.


Jessica chose her song from a group of possibles as did Phillip.
Choosing the wrong songs was her downfall all season long.

_"As for Sanchez's power ballad "Nothing Changes"? "It did bomb, didn't it?" Iovine remarked. "The song didn't work well live." *Sanchez had her choice of "three or four different songs," he added. "We don't force the kids to do anything.*""_

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/id...-328840?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> According to a news bit on AOL Phillip had 8 surgeries for kidney stones since the competition started. He has to have one more that will lay him up for about 3 weeks. From the way it sounded he may be in the hospital right now having it.


Phil was on Leno last night.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

The best part of the show was them singing the telephone book. The rest...meh.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I can agree Dave isn't the greatest vocalist but his voice is unique and when he's on, he's really on. Add that with him being a fantastic musician, performer and damn charismatic on stage and yeah.
> Phillip is a better vocalist now but he hasn't been touring non stop every year for 20+ years. I think Dave at 21 and Phillip are pretty comparable in the talent department. Another reason I love Phillip so much. He's like my future Dave replacement when Dave can no longer do this.... that is, like you said, if Phillip doesn't let 19 handle him.


I can agree with that. When Dave gets right in the pocket, he's quite good, and it's usually in a way that's very difficult for others to duplicate. I couldn't imagine anyone being able to cover his music. Even Phil struggled to convey DM despite being a much more capable vocalist.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Dave Matthews is a terrible vocalist, great musician. Phil is a better vocalist and a very good musician. Phil will do well IF he avoids being "handled" by those 19E/Interscope vultures.


How is he supposed to avoid them?
He is signed, sealed, and delivered.

Maybe you mean "how tight a leash will they keep him on?"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> I can agree with that. When Dave gets right in the pocket, he's quite good, and it's usually in a way that's very difficult for others to duplicate. I couldn't imagine anyone being able to cover his music. Even Phil struggled to convey DM despite being a much more capable vocalist.


Yeah it's quite odd how I was immediately yelling "DAVE JR!" at my TV during his audition and obviously have made the comparison several times during the course of the show. The week he sings a DMB song, he sounds the least like Dave.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

http://www.wfaa.com/news/entertainment/157899575.html


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wasn't sure where else to put this. At idol show with my sis. Got some cute photos. Here's me and P2.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

How cute.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

That's nice and everything, but what shoes were you wearing?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

The Spud said:


> That's nice and everything, but what shoes were you wearing?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

My first thought was, "Stunning! What a hottie!" Then, "Oh ya, and Phillip's wearing a gray shirt again."


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, yay fun times!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

The Spud said:


> That's nice and everything, but what shoes were you wearing?





jay_man2 said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Of course! I had on my WHBM shoes to match.












JLucPicard said:


> My first thought was, "Stunning! What a hottie!" Then, "Oh ya, and Phillip's wearing a gray shirt again."


Leave him and his love of gray alone! 

Yeah and he was there doing the photo ops and performing again after having surgery 2 days ago. We were told beforehand to be VERY careful and not give him bear hugs and watch his side. Poor guy.

I have pics with Colton and Heejun as well if you all want to see them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Leave him and his love of gray alone!


Ha ha - not meant as a knock to his wardrobe taste at all - just a way to acknowledge that I did notice him in the picture, too!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> Ha ha - not meant as a knock to his wardrobe taste at all - just a way to acknowledge that I did notice him in the picture, too!


Oh okay. That's fine then.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

He does have boring clothes.

You look cute in that picture.

So does he.

But boring clothes...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Boring clothes or not, I bet he's praising the Olympics!

Since they started playing his version of 'Home' as a background for the gymnastics, it shot up the iTunes charts, selling something like 240,000 copies and close to going platinum (last time I checked)!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> He does have boring clothes.
> 
> You look cute in that picture.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with gray?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> What's wrong with gray?


I love ya Maui.

But it is boring!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I love ya Maui.
> 
> But it is boring!


Then it suits me. I'm a pretty boring guy.


----------

